# wen wollt ihr bei taff sehen ? Anne-marie vs Engelhardt



## umutderboss (15 Jan. 2009)

Also wenm wollt ihr lieber bei taff als Moderatorinn sehn ?
Die mit den extra langen beinen ? oder die vollbusige 
bin gespannt auf das ergebniss:thumbup:


----------



## MightyMailMan (15 Jan. 2009)

Wie wärs mit beiden als Team^^


----------



## umutderboss (15 Jan. 2009)

wäre ne klasse idee


----------



## romanderl (16 Jan. 2009)

ja und den kerl weg


----------



## eibersberger (16 Jan. 2009)

gute idee!


----------



## wurstmartin (16 Jan. 2009)

jap der kerl weg und beide als team


----------



## Tyler Durden (21 Jan. 2009)

wurstmartin schrieb:


> jap der kerl weg und beide als team



Auf jeden Fall den Typen weg und die beiden Mädels rein. Dann am besten noch die Beiträge zwischen den Moderation raus und das Format läuft. Aber bei ProSieben denkt man eben zu wenig mit dem Schwanz....


----------



## Walt (21 Jan. 2009)

Gibt es hier überhaupt irgendjemanden, der den Kerl sehen will? Ich nicht!


----------



## FlerIstBoss (21 Jan. 2009)

Boo das wär en dream...Charlotte und Anne-Marie und endlich kein typ im Bild...ich würd jeden Tag reinschauen


----------



## werwerwer (7 Feb. 2009)

nur charlotte


----------



## Karrel (7 Feb. 2009)

Annemarie sollte es am besten alleine machen! den kerl können sie dann nach Sri Lanka verbannen, oder so!


----------



## erichbitch (9 Feb. 2009)

ganz klar: annemarie, find ich viel besser als die andere weil die irgendwie eine sexy figur hat


----------



## Tyler Durden (27 Feb. 2009)

Ich war mal so frei den Inhalt dieses Thread an Pro7 zu schicken. Heute hat der Typ dann seinen Rücktritt bekannt gegeben, weil ihn keiner sehen wollte bei taff. Er wechselt jetzt zu Galileo. So ich hoffe jetzt läuft die Sache.


----------



## Stoney (28 Feb. 2009)

Charlotte engelhardt


----------



## Laura Mahler (6 März 2009)

ich mag beide...aber annemarie ein bischen mehr


----------



## re31c (23 März 2009)

Stoney schrieb:


> Charlotte engelhardt



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, vielleicht könnte man dann auch noch die Collien Fernandez dazuholen.


----------



## faydee (25 März 2009)

Charlotte


----------



## tusentilan (11 Apr. 2009)

Charlotte


----------



## Thommydoc (14 Apr. 2009)

schließe mich den meisten an, den Kerl weg und die zwei sollen das mal machen ...


----------



## Blackpanter (14 Apr. 2009)

Charlotte und Anne-Marie


----------



## McPics (14 Apr. 2009)

*Charlotte*

Charlotte Charlotte Charlotte :thumbup:


----------



## ip1 (20 Mai 2009)

den typ wieder zurück zu galileo
bei den beiden wär ich für charlotte


----------



## FCB_Cena (21 Mai 2009)

Ich mag Annemarie mehr


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 Mai 2009)

Annemarie warmkross.


----------



## Alibaba13 (22 Mai 2009)

Beide und Splitter nackt, das wäre schön.


----------



## fabian81 (18 Juli 2009)

ganz klar annemarie. die ist der hammer.


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2009)

Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an die sollen es im Team machen


----------



## nugget42 (26 Juli 2009)

annemarie )


----------



## Bacau2000 (26 Juli 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: Annemarie


----------



## johncen (29 Juli 2009)

Auf jedenfall Charlotte Engelhardt! : D


----------



## bavaria_red (6 Aug. 2009)

ich bin für Anne-marie aber gegen beide hätt ich auch nix :-D


----------



## Vlaanderson (20 Aug. 2009)

wäre auch für das Team ;P


----------



## Ch_SAs (21 Aug. 2009)

Annemarie und den alten Kerl von vorher, der neue ist mir zu aufgeblasen .


----------



## fastfreddy (15 Sep. 2009)

Charlotte


----------



## Stefan24100 (8 Okt. 2009)

natürlich Charlotte


----------



## jean58 (23 Okt. 2009)

lol5 annemarie engelhardt und charlotte warnkross


----------



## johncen (30 Okt. 2009)

:laola: Es kann nur eine geben! *Charlotte!*


----------



## danielxD (14 Nov. 2010)

Den Kerl weg und dann Beide hinein 
wäre doch VIEL schöner


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

ich bin auch für beide im dream-team
aber mit weniger an


----------



## Bluddyslayer (16 Jan. 2011)

eindeutig Annemarie


----------



## Merker45 (16 Jan. 2011)

Charlotte natürlich! :thumbup:


----------



## august85 (17 Jan. 2011)

beide oder nur die annemarie


----------



## Harry99 (17 Jan. 2011)

Annemarie ganz Klar bei ihr stimmt alles


----------



## solefun (18 Jan. 2011)

Annemarie!


----------



## yeahaaa (19 Jan. 2011)

Am liebsten beide.
Kurze Rock PFLICHT! Und Hosen Verboten vor der Kamera, das wäre echt ein hammer Taff .


----------



## karlo15 (10 März 2011)

Annemarie ist einfach der Knaller, aber beide im Team, wie bereits vorgeschlagen, wären auch nicht schlecht


----------



## düdüm (11 März 2011)

Charlotte!


----------



## solefun (11 März 2011)

Annemarie


----------



## zebra (13 Apr. 2011)

charlotte!!!! anne-marie verkommt immer mehr zu einer tussi(von aussehen her), im natürlichen look hat sie mir besser gefallen!


----------



## Puma121085 (23 Okt. 2012)

Weder noch. Am liebsten rebecca mir. Is die engelhardt überhaupt noch dabei?


----------



## Toni_xx (25 Okt. 2012)

Annemarie


----------



## beachkini (25 Okt. 2012)

Beide nicht....! Bei denen kann ich die Taste zum Weiterzappen gar nicht schnellgenug drücken. Kann die beide sowas von nicht ab.


----------



## Swill344 (25 Okt. 2012)

Tendiere auch zu Annemarie. Rebecca Mir kann ich leider absolut nicht ab.


----------



## g60 (25 Okt. 2012)

Beide, das ist was für`s Auge..


----------



## Elander (26 Okt. 2012)

ich mag anne-marie nicht so. dann lieber charlotte oder johanna klum wäre auch heiß


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2012)

Was ist taff?


----------



## oggy (27 Okt. 2012)

ganz klar Annemarie.Charlotte noch dazu wär natürlich der Knaller...


----------



## johnwen (28 Feb. 2013)

Beide natürlich


----------



## Death Row (28 Feb. 2013)

Annemarie hat schon sehr nachgelassen muss ich sagen. Ich möchte daher lieber Nela und Rebecca als Team sehen


----------



## Merker45 (2 März 2013)

Ganz klar Engelhardt


----------



## punkerali (2 März 2013)

bin auch für beide, und immer schön warm im studio dann werden nachichten zur nebensache


----------



## SkynightNo1 (12 März 2013)

Annemarie!


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Ganz klar Engelhardt - Aber Annemarie auch mal im Playboy wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Majkelo (7 Apr. 2013)

Anne Marie Warnkross !! HOT !!!


----------



## Ralf1972 (8 Apr. 2013)

Walt schrieb:


> Gibt es hier überhaupt irgendjemanden, der den Kerl sehen will? Ich nicht!



Ich auch nicht! Bin auch ganz klar für ein Team


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Ganz klar den Körbchensieger !


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Naja, die andere wäre auch okay...


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Immer abwechselnd wäre am Besten


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Charlotte natürlich


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Annemarie! Diese Beine :drip: Allerdings nur bei abgeschalteten Ton! ... Aber diese Beine ....


----------



## gaston21 (25 Apr. 2019)

Nina bott wäre auch was


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (17 Mai 2019)

Ganz klar Annemarie. Diese Beine gehören einfach ins TV


----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

Ich fände ein Duo Anne-Marie und Rebecca Mir ja ganz ansehnlich.


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Anne ist netter


----------

